# My mop sauce for brisket



## zach0129 (Mar 13, 2016)

2/3 cup unsalted beef broth
1/3 cup apple cider vinegar
8 ounces of beer (I used Coors light)
1 cup BBQ sauce (I used original sweet baby rays)
1/4 cup packed brown sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon ground black pepper

Put all ingredients in a small to medium sauce pan and bring to boil (caution it does not smell to great but tastes amazing, especially after being on a brisket). Just keep stirring until all ingredients are dissolved and mixed really well. Then put on simmer until ready to use. I usually make it and apply it to the meat about 4 hours before I pull it off the smoker. I'm not sure on the amount this yields but it will be more than enough to mop a 18# brisket and pour the remaining sauce in the bottom of the foil before wrapping it u .


----------



## redheelerdog (Mar 13, 2016)

Sounds great - thanks for the recipe.


----------



## zach0129 (Mar 14, 2016)

No problem. I have only tried it on brisket though, so idk how it will taste on other meats


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks for sharing!

Al


----------

